# Not mine, but a looker!



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...16880


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Not mine, but a looker! (eurowner)*

Sweet it's got a 6 cyl


----------



## lilengineeringboy (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes it does, the guy that owns it is on the audifans mailing list and thats not his auction, its a scam


----------

